# Horn Hunter Full Curl Backpack system



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking at getting a new pack. Anyone own one of the Horn Hunter Full Curl pack systems?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I've worn it I'm not a fan of Horn Hunter packs, hip pockets are way bulky I'm 5' 9 160lbs, I'm a big fan of Eberlestock packs fit good, awesome design, and there as durable as a pack comes.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got an early version of the J107 Eberlestock pack and I don't like it. Probably going to sell it. Watched the Tines Up video review of the Full Cull and liked the setup, but I haven't been able to put one on my back.

Checking out Kuiu and Kifaru packs as well, but the cost is pretty impressive.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a mainbeam from Hornhunter and I like it a lot. I haven't tried the full curl system yet, but have heard good things.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Didn't realize these are made here in Sandy. Out of stock right now,but will have some next week to look at.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I have the Eberlestock Blue Widow at the moment. I really like the design and versatility although the hipbelt is a little uncomfortable. I should be receiving the Kuiu Icon 1850 and 7200 here in the next week or so. I have some of their clothing items and if their packs are anything like their clothing i'm sure ill be impressed. I'll let you know how I like them.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

ARCHER11 said:


> I have the Eberlestock Blue Widow at the moment. I really like the design and versatility although the hipbelt is a little uncomfortable. I should be receiving the Kuiu Icon 1850 and 7200 here in the next week or so. I have some of their clothing items and if their packs are anything like their clothing i'm sure ill be impressed. I'll let you know how I like them.


I saw that Kuiu is shipping the first batch of 1850's now. Looks like a cool setup. Definitely check back in and let us know how you like the Kuiu pack. Are you in the SLC area...may try to convince you to let me take a look at it!

Thanks!


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

gdog said:


> I saw that Kuiu is shipping the first batch of 1850's now. Looks like a cool setup. Definitely check back in and let us know how you like the Kuiu pack. Are you in the SLC area...may try to convince you to let me take a look at it!
> 
> Thanks!


I'm up in Layton. Although, I'm in South Jordan quite a bit. I'll let you know.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

My packs were delivered this morning! My initial impression of the 1850 is that this is going to be an AWESOME setup! With the frame and load sling I should be able to get a 2 or 3 night bivy trip out of it. I'm most impressed with the organization of the bag. Just enough pockets and compartments to suit my needs without being overkill. I'm hoping to get it out on an overnight trip this weekend but that's up in the air. Ill be able to give a more detailed review after a few trips but for now everything looks great!


----------

